# sad news in northamptonshire



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Some of you may or may not know, but matt the manager/guy behind the desk has gone from the northampton reptile centre(wont go into details but not his choice), he was the backbone behind that shop and antone who dealy with the shop will know what i mean, it wont be the same there now


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i thought someone had died..
yeah i like mat too mate


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Which shop mate, I will travel a fair way to look at a shop.


slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Which shop mate, I will travel a fair way to look at a shop.
> 
> ...


 
northampton reptile centre


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i thought someone had died..
> yeah i like mat too mate


 
as good as:lol2:


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

thats a shame, who was that other guy who left before christmas? he was goood with the geckos and that. wish i had a job there.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Blazin said:


> thats a shame, who was that other guy who left before christmas? he was goood with the geckos and that. wish i had a job there.


 
thats pete, hes on this forum, user name- evolution, yeah he was a good guy too, but ive known matt in there for 12-15years and without him theres no-one left who knows their stuff


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'm sure they will manage mate, just a shame really as i know mat and the owners were good friends.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

ah cool. i dont really go in there much but i used to. i really want a job in there lol.


----------



## cezl (Mar 19, 2007)

i am so sad about the whole thing!!! any one who goes there regularly will no that he soon became a friend rather then just the manager!!! he will be really missed and really not looking forward to going back there with out him!!!! he is unlike any other shop person i've ever met!!! and always had time for u know matter how silly ur question was!!!
captaincave man is right it just will not be the same in there now and i'm not looking forward to it!!!!
if ur reading this matt i wish u all the best in the future make sure u pop into choices to say hello as we will really miss u!!! espeially holly



rip matt xxxxx


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Ahh crap, he was a lovely bloke.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Khaos said:


> Ahh crap, he was a lovely bloke.


another northampton member:no1:


yeah, im gutted about it, i used to go down there and help out whenever i could, i wasn't paid but it was such a laugh that it was worth it


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

God im gutted , he was a top bloke , i could stand in there hours just chatting to him.
i was in there recently and asked where he was , they said he was on holiday!
the guy in there was well stressed out!!!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i hope this is not rude... its not meant to be..
but earlier cornmorphs says "i thought someone died"
then someone said "as good as"

and then I see r.i.p Mat...

so sorry guys but has this guy departed this life or not?


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Nah just the reptile centre , is a great loss tho , he was a real nice guy , i wont bother making the trip there anymore thats for sure.


----------



## cezl (Mar 19, 2007)

no he's not dead! :lol2: was just over reacting.
the people in there will be stressed with out him as he was the backbone behind that shop,
i havent been in there since he left and wont bother now as in my opinion that shop will not be the same with out him. and i'd hate to see what once was a very close to perfect shop on the downwards spiral it will be on now.

but he's definatly not dead!


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

When i went in the owner was mega stressed , i asked where Matt was and he said on holiday , i said oh ill pop up and see him in a couple of weeks , hes a top bloke.............. i didnt realise he wasnt there anymore , might drop them a email!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

DeanThorpe said:


> i hope this is not rude... its not meant to be..
> but earlier cornmorphs says "i thought someone died"
> then someone said "as good as"
> 
> ...


when i saw the title, before i opened the page for the 1st time, i thought it was a 'someone had died' thread.. thats where that came from.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

cool, well glad to hear nobody died.. well loads of ppl die all the time but nobody right now which this thread is about atleast lol 

so dramatic u lot


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> cool, well glad to hear nobody died.. well loads of ppl die all the time but nobody right now which this thread is about atleast lol
> 
> so dramatic u lot


well its the only shop in northampton and he was the main force behind it:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well he was the main worker, dont think you can call him the main force.. in terms of ownership i mean...although i have no doubt he could run his own business if he wanted to.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i kinda see it like your favourite pub, if you lose a good landlord, you loose the whole feel of the place, yeah the beers the same and everything but it loses what makes it enjoyable and becomes just another pub:lol2:, i am biased though cause i like the bloke as a friend as well too:no1:


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

well when i own my own reptile shop u can all come see how good is it lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know what you mean, but whatever you think of the people that own or run the place, deep down you have to acknowledge they are known as one of the finest rep shops in the uk.. i havent seen many better, if any really.


----------



## cezl (Mar 19, 2007)

i get what your saying cornmorhps but surley that must be down to the bloke that has managed and run it day in day out for goodness knows how long!!! its a rairety that you go in there and see the actual owners serving customers. not saying they dont know there stuff but surely alot if not all of it has got to be down to the person that is managing the shop! ans seeing the customers and taking daily care of the reptiles.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no its everything..
i'm not sure of the exact knowledge if the owners, but they have run the place for years, matt joined a few years in i believe after working voluntarily.
so they aknow what they are doing, they must do.. you dont go taking jobs unless you can run it to as high a standard unless there is a fansastic reason.
for me, yes the shop will suffer, but with the backing it has it will get over it in the long term..
if i was matt, i'd look at opening a shop myself i suppose.. not necessarily in northampton, but i would probably do it, he musthave a great idea on running one.


----------



## cezl (Mar 19, 2007)

i'm not saying they dont know what there doing. but alot of there reputaion is down to matt i believe. and losing pete and now matt will have a big impact i'm sure.
i just think it will be difficult to carry on what matt left off as he did alot of the reptile side himself. and if you ask most customers its matt or maybe amy they know. very rarely have will they have met lois or anthony. and i think you cant take away the main man that alot of people have built up a friendship and a trust with and not suffer slightly.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no i see what you;re saying, and i agree.. but i'm saying long term they will be fine.
they had the reputation before they employed staff, i know matt and pete made it better, and its probably hard to get staff that know enough to run the place.


----------



## cezl (Mar 19, 2007)

yes cuz lets face it northampton isnt that much of a big place so people with that much knowledge on most speices of reptile will be hard to find. as you coldnt doubt pete or matts knowledge. its such a shame to see the shop with out them.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

what was petes story?
i thought he left by choice??
although i dont know him at all though, i had met him at the shop at some point.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

When i went there last year there were two guys there 

i had a brief chat with them and they were sound as a pound

its a very clean shop if its the one next to the parrot shop ?

Steve


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah thats the one.. there isnt anther one for 40 miles


----------



## cezl (Mar 19, 2007)

pete has moved to devon with his girlfriend. he runs evolution reptiles now.


----------



## cezl (Mar 19, 2007)

SteveL said:


> When i went there last year there were two guys there
> 
> i had a brief chat with them and they were sound as a pound
> 
> ...


 
the two blokes would of been matt and pete. yes its the one next to parrot shop. x


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ah thats it... yeah he did contact me actually.
so thats what a shop? or he runs from home? got any details?


----------



## cezl (Mar 19, 2007)

ok im sure matt wont mind sharing this thread with pete:lol2:
he is on this forum name evolutions. its a supply thing run over the internet evolutionreptiles.co.uk . well worth having a look x


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well i would presume mat and the shop will be reading it, someone will have pointed it out to them both.


----------



## cezl (Mar 19, 2007)

yes i'm sure they all know to. take a look at petes website though its def worth a look. i think you posted on one of his classifed ads about the corns he got from his pairing.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ihope i said something nice lol.
site look decent by the way


----------



## myangel (Aug 25, 2007)

Hadnt been there for a while, went in the other day and is it now run by kids, any ideas what is going on?


----------



## cezl (Mar 19, 2007)

yes unforunatly it will be run by kids until they find some on to take over from matt who in all honestly was treated very unfairly by the owners there! 
but hey if they want to leave their business in the hands of people with very limited knowledge then its down to them.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know... such a shame...
as i said, if i was matt i'd probably look into opening a shop.. he has a lot of inside info and knowledge


----------



## cezl (Mar 19, 2007)

yes it is a shame as it used to be a brilliant shop but i just dont see how the people that are there now can run it to the standards that matt did. it seems a scary thought when you know who is working there now and how long they have been in the reptile side of things compared to how long and how much knowledge matt has!
all i can say is that the staff that are there know need to be carefull that they arent treated in the same shocking way matt was!


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Matt is on the forum as he messaged me , He told me i was welcome to make a thread about whats happened.
Basically he was crapped on from a great height , reasons he is no longer there are not public knowledge yet as things are still happening.
Once everything is dealt with the reasons for his departure will become known and apparently they are laughably stupid!


----------



## cezl (Mar 19, 2007)

well said! i know the reasons and your right they are stupid! put it this way. the police got involved but dropped the case straight away as all comments put towards matt where stupid and of nothing the police could deal with. he has been crapped on big style and by some one that was one of his best friends for 12 years!!! thats what i mean by the new staff had better be careful!!!
if thats the kind of person that owns the business then i for one wont be going there any more!!! 
i just wish matt all the best as he has been well and truly stitched up but at least the owners true colours are coming through now for every one to see who they are really dealling with!


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

It will be very interesting to see how things go at the reptile centre now that Matt has gone.
Its just really sad that crap like this happens between friends.


----------



## cezl (Mar 19, 2007)

yes it makes you think who your friends are! i obviously dont know what the accusations are i just know matt and know he is a good person who wouldnt do anything that could damage his carer. i posted a bit wrong when i said i know what they are just meant i know what he would and wouldnt do!!! 
yes it will be interesting to see how it goes although i wont be going there to find out.
lets just hope that matt feels up to posting soon and putting us all in the clear of what has happened to him!!
i'm sure it would make people think twice about lining that womans pockets any more


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know alittle more than most i suppose, i have been in contact with matt too..
hes very unhappy with the situation thats for sure.


----------



## cezl (Mar 19, 2007)

yes i think a few of us have been in contact with him and he is very upset bless him it will just be nice when its all over a finished and he can tell his own side of the story for evry one else to see. and also so he can put a closer on this horrible time and try to move on.
x


----------



## Black Bat (Aug 27, 2007)

Do you remember 11years ago what a tip the shop was.Matt has put a lot of work into that place and obviously the managment do not appreciate this. I for one will not be going into that shop again


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

Just heard the news about Matt, I only ever check the snake forum :lol2:. 

It's a sad day for all of us who use the shop and I want to chip in with my best wishes for Matt in the future. The shop was always clean, tidy and reasonably well stocked. 

When I have spoken with Matt he was always helpful and straight to the point, although he never gave a discount.

Also, just to let everyone know that there will soon be an alternative in Northamptonshire. Rushden Aquatics in Queen Street, Rushden is opening a reptile section. The guy who runs the shop is a nice enough chap (I go their for my tropical bits and pieces) but I do not think he knows much about herps. He has a few offers of help so lets hope that he listens. I think he opens in a couple of weeks.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well at least that will be nice, theres not much choice around here other than NRC.


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, let's hope he knows what he is getting himself into. 

He does tell me that he is looking for some sub adult female butter motley's at wholesale prices at wholesale prices. However, he will only purchase direct through me. What do you say Nige, £30 ok? :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, well i'd love to help... but the nearest i can get is about 60-80 grams.. so not sub adult :lol2:


----------

